# Home owner retaliation



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

So my guys showed up to do a job and ten homeowners were back gathering things. Things got ugly and the cops were called. The neighbors the police chief of this small po dunk town. This is about. $3000 clean up that we can do in 2 days. Got sent back out and what do I find? Quickrete poured down the sinks and toilets. LMAO. That water meter manifold was filled up with quickrete also. 

This was a first for me. It's kind of funny.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

Man people are crazy.

What town was that in?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Man people are crazy.
> 
> What town was that in?


Coolidge. Lol. Not as bad a Globe though. Jk. We do a few jobs out in Globe.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

Seen that before. What is bad is the quickrete down basement floor drains..... busting concrete and replacing pipe


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

:laughing::laughing:

Ya know I don't always like the banks but in my mind if I couldn't make the payments, and or lost a house I would own up to it. It's like these people are trying to prove something by being stupid.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

Wait....what am I missing? These were people being evicted? All at the same time? The concrete down the drain, that's bad mojo. I know we all probably have wanted to do it, but that just makes everything worse.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

They couldn't make the payments between 10 of them?!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

Shouldn't they be arrested for malicious destruction of property? I don't think they could pull off some lame excuse such as, "Yes, officer, it did happen recently. We were so distressed about being foreclosed on that my husband mixed up the quickrete with the detergent." 

Or this is just the bank's visual of what a chargeback is like.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

than might work out for you since it'll need plumbing repairs:clap:


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

State Jail Felony – Criminal Mischief in Texas
The State Jail Felony classification is applied in cases where the criminal mischief damage is valued at:

between $1,500 to $20,000, 
Less than $1,500 and the property is a habitation where damaged is done by fire or explosion, or 
Less than $1,500 and the property was a fence designed to keep livestock or game animals in. 
State Jail Felonies are punishable by up to 180 days to 2 years in state jail and fines reaching $10,000.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

RemodelGA said:


> They couldn't make the payments between 10 of them?!


I meant The and not ten. Dang iPhone. Lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

That makes more sense. I know we have houses here where there's 10 people living there


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Paradox said:


> Shouldn't they be arrested for malicious destruction of property? I don't think they could pull off some lame excuse such as, "Yes, officer, it did happen recently. We were so distressed about being foreclosed on that my husband mixed up the quickrete with the detergent."
> 
> Or this is just the bank's visual of what a chargeback is like.


I agree. Let's see what happens. They could say it wasn't them. This house was broken into and the assailants arrested. The homeowners were older folks and they got really sick and their son moved them out to we're he lives(right at the Arizona Mexico border), so 4 hours south of the property location. 

We did the initial secure about 30 days ago. The neighbor, who is a cop, came by and let me know he arrested the punks who vandalized the home. Telling me how grateful that we were going to clean up the mess. 30 days later he is asking me to leave and I should be ashamed of myself for not giving these people ample time to retrieve their belongings as they live 4 hours away. Lol.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

KentWhitten said:


> Wait....what am I missing? These were people being evicted? All at the same time? The concrete down the drain, that's bad mojo. I know we all probably have wanted to do it, but that just makes everything worse.


No the people came back after I secured the property that had been abandoned for more than 6 months. One of my crews showed up to do the clean out, pool cleaning etc and voila, the owner and some other people were there. There really wasn't a lot for them to come back for. 

I didn't catch these fools in the act. However, my photos from the Initial secure will show that there was no quickrete anywhere. 

I'm not sure if they can be held responsible for that damage because they weren't caught in the act. This bank tends to let the home owners off easy. So I doubt they will pursue them. They probably can't get much out of them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

thanohano44 said:


> I meant The and not ten. Dang iPhone. Lol


There's a zillion websites about the iPhone auto correct. Some are funny, most are probably made up, but still sometimes a good laugh.

http://damnyouautocorrect.com/

I don't have that problem with my Android :whistling:laughing:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

I show up on some where cabinets, furnaces, well pumps Ect. are removed by the owner. Bank does nothing even though it's Felony Theft..............


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

This is a situation that calls for an [email protected]@ kickin.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> I meant The and not ten. Dang iPhone. Lol


And that, my friend, is why I love my dumb phone. The smart ones screw up all the time. :laughing:

Linda


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> I show up on some where cabinets, furnaces, well pumps Ect. are removed by the owner. Bank does nothing even though it's Felony Theft..............







I had one that was vandalized. Service company said they DID NOT want a police report and that I was to bid to board the broken windows.



The banks DO NOT care about stuff like this, why do we expect them to care about shoddy hack work?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

Why would a service company not want it reported? I bet there is something behind all of this. HMMM:glare:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Splinter hands said:


> Why would a service company not want it reported? I bet there is something behind all of this. HMMM:glare:








Its because NO BODY CARES.



When the level of DO NOT CARE the banks exhibit finally sinks in to your thought process it'll stagger you.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I had one that was vandalized. Service company said they DID NOT want a police report and that I was to bid to board the broken windows.
> 
> 
> 
> The banks DO NOT care about stuff like this, why do we expect them to care about shoddy hack work?


5 siblings gave me all sorts of hell when i got a police report on a break in this summer. Never would give me a reason but said not to call that stuff in to the sheriff...............


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

KentWhitten said:


> There's a zillion websites about the iPhone auto correct. Some are funny, most are probably made up, but still sometimes a good laugh.
> 
> http://damnyouautocorrect.com/
> 
> I don't have that problem with my Android :whistling:laughing:


ooh I sure do!


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

mtmtnman said:


> 5 siblings gave me all sorts of hell when I got a police report on a break in this summer. Never would give me a reason but said not to call that stuff in to the sheriff.


Here in the big city, seems like the police aren't worried about "little crimes," anymore because they have such limited resources. 

A friend's car was broken into and the police didn't want to even take a report OVER THE PHONE. Okay, I knew they wouldn't come out to the house for such a small crime, but not even over the phone?

That was a disappointment.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

The banks don't want it reported because they don't want a potential buyer to find out about it and get spooked OR reduce their offer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

Splinter hands said:


> Why would a service company not want it reported? I bet there is something behind all of this. HMMM:glare:


Or bad press.

I bet the media could turn it around to make it look like the big bad banks picking on poor foreclosed homeowners somehow.


----------

